# Anybody catching anything???



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Just left Pickens and the water was still brown. Other then some small red snapper, nothing. 
Was thinking of hitting up Sykes but I imagine it's going to be the same water. 

Anybody doing any good, or is the water still too muddy?


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

We went out to Fort pickens in the surf caught a couple of small sails and thats it guys about 100-150 yards were in a pomp honey hole it seamed then moved to the sea wall of sykes got a big hit when i casted from the bridge but that was about it. just a nice relaxing day to fish.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been doing ok..little bit of everything...work the troughs.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I found plenty of rays the past couple of days at Navarre. A few pompano mixed in but hard to locate and scattered.


----------

